# Calling all LANG Owners...Questions



## megownm (Feb 14, 2020)

Will be swinging thru Nahunta to pick up my new 36inch patio hybrid Sat 7 March.  I've been trying to find as many tops/tricks for using the LANG.  What I have found searching numerous BBQ forums are:

1.  Have the far end (Not the FB end) elevated up a little to help the smoke/heat move more evenly under the grate and over the top and out the stack
2.  Use small amounts of wood and keep towards the back (not the opening into the chamber) to keep the main cooking area cooler
3.  Leave the stack vent wide open
4.  Meat tends to smoke/cook quicker on reverse flow vs normal offset

  These are the tips I've been able to find out so far.  True or not Ture...so far?

How about the two vents of each side of the fb?  I typically smoke at about 225f, that's with much cheaper commercial and home built) offset smokers (NOT Reverse flows either).

I've seen a few MODS done to the stack and additional gages added, that will come down the road if I see the need.

  Just looking for any more tips so after I cure it in following Bens directions I can get it fired up and have somewhat of an idea of a way to smoke on the pit from talking with all you LANG owners....

 Any other tops/tricks you all have would be great...

I live in Tampa so I don't need ways to keep things warm....

 Cheers!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2020)

There is a bit of a learning curve with your Lang.
I have a 36 too & love it. The biggest challenge is to build the right sized fire & keep a nice charcoal bed going all the time. This will take some babysitting, but the more you use it the less babysitting will be required. I added extra gauges to mine & also a water pan next to the firebox, I also extended the stack down below the top grate, almost to the bottom grate. I still get a good draw & the meat seems to have a smokier flavor. Also the Lang will cook much faster than most other offsets. The RF plate gets really hot & cooks the meat from the bottom too. So if I'm cooking say a butt right on the bottom grate, I will cook it fat side down to protect the meat from the heat in the RF plate. Have fun with your new cooker!
Al


----------



## Tyrus (Feb 15, 2020)

I like Smokin Al's mods and will probably use that exit extension for mine. Keeps the smoke exit and heat line lower. I have in the yard a pile of refractory (fire brick) and will add them to the fire box bottom. I also have a wire basket  for briquettes and lump wood used for Jerky and low temp cooks so, I feel the basket  would be better accepted if I have the firebrick in, minus the wood stand. I believe it will add room in the firebox and it will be easier to move the contents around and re:position the wood. I have some 1/2 in ceramic refractory board( Marinite) to add to the back wall in the fire box just in front of the thicker floor brick. Should be easy to clean out and keep that back wall cooler and help to minimize the hotter temps on the right side.  Keep in mind I have the 48 if that makes a difference. Oh, enjoy the 36, and the charcoal side..a very nice toy/tool.


----------



## megownm (Feb 15, 2020)

I talked to Ben about an extension and he said that they can do it for an additional $100, already getting the steerable axle and truf tires so that was an additional $300 so I'll do like  AL did, just get a piece of aluminum dryer ducket and extend the stack down lower,
 How about the part I read in other posts about elevation the far end up a little so that helps to keep the smoke and heat more even going under the grate?


----------



## megownm (Feb 16, 2020)

Do you guys have (bought or fabricated) some type of fire pit rake or some type of tool to move coals forward or back?  If so what do you all have?  If you purchased  where did you get it?


----------

